# Linking Teleperformance Applications



## jimmy83 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have created two accounts (one for my wife and one for myself) which both have our individual UK visa applications linked.

There is a message from TLS on screen saying "If you are planning to travel with family members (parents, spouse,children), it is mandatory to have each person in registered the same group. This also applies to unrelated persons who plan to travel together on the same itinerary." 

When I try to link my application to my wifes, I receive an error stating that the GWF number already exists. I understand this as I have used my GWF number under my account, however there doesnt seem to be any way to move/consolidate accounts 

Does anyone know how am I meant to link the applications to the same group? I have tried logging into my account to delete the application so I can add it to my wife's, however it will not allow it. 

Any advise would be appreciated


----------

